# Cucumber/Zuchini At Bottom Of Tank



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Do I need it? I'm not sure if it's neccessary for any of the fish I have.

2 Dwarf Gouramis
4 Leopard Danios
1 Painted Tetra

I was thinking maybe for the Gouramis, but thought i'd ask here.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

You really won't need it. None of the fish you have are really herbivores. If left in too long, it will foul your tank anyway.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree, really not necessary. Mainly it's for your algae eating friends


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with what they said ^ :-D


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

yeah, all the fish you listed will happily eat flakes, frozen foods, and pellets. blanched veggies are usually to suppliment algae eaters diets when there isn't enough algae


----------

